# Changing address on "Residencia"



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

When we first came to live in Spain we rented a property for a year and consequently applied for our "Residencia" (Certificado de registro de cuidadano de la unión) from this address.

We have lived at our new address, a property we have purchased, and are unlikely to move again. Therefore we wish to change the address on the registrar and receive a new card. We know that it is not necessary per se but we wish to do so, if nothing else it is inconvenient to keep telling people who ask to see it that it does not contain the correct address.

We have the form EX-18 and need to tick the box Modificación and por cambio de domicilio as wall as filling in all our personal details.

What we are unsure of is the form Modelo 790 to pay the fees. Nowhere on this form does it mention a change of address.

Also do we need to produce details of our income and healthcare again as we have already registered as extranjeros?

We live in Alicante province in Comunidad Valenciana.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevesainty said:


> When we first came to live in Spain we rented a property for a year and consequently applied for our "Residencia" (Certificado de registro de cuidadano de la unión) from this address.
> 
> We have lived at our new address, a property we have purchased, and are unlikely to move again. Therefore we wish to change the address on the registrar and receive a new card. We know that it is not necessary per se but we wish to do so, if nothing else it is inconvenient to keep telling people who ask to see it that it does not contain the correct address.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't have to prove healthcare and income again - if they do ask, just argue that you are merely changing address.

The fee, ISTR, is the same as applying for a new one but they'll tell you this when you go there.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

They are adamant, in Fuengirola, that for a COA, the entire process of registration needs to be repeated....Possibly, a money- making exercise ??

We registerered in 2013, & have moved twice since, within the same area.

We are hopeful that our 4th rental will be perfect for us ! We will wait until then to register our COA. Too much hassle, otherwise.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> They are adamant, in Fuengirola, that for a COA, the entire process of registration needs to be repeated....Possibly, a money- making exercise ??
> 
> We registerered in 2013, & have moved twice since, within the same area.
> 
> We are hopeful that our 4th rental will be perfect for us ! We will wait until then to register our COA. Too much hassle, otherwise.


You do have to pay again - but they shouldn't be asking for proof of income & healthcare again

Though I know lots of _extranjerias_ do


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> You do have to pay again - but they shouldn't be asking for proof of income & healthcare again
> 
> Though I know lots of _extranjerias_ do


They do!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> They do!




Yes, they do - in Fuengirola area, anyway !!

It's a joke when those of us who try & do things properly - are penalised !!

A huge majority of Brits who spend the most part of their year in Spain, never bother to register & continue to use their EHIC in Spain etc, etc..

They own homes in England & thereby retain their registration with a UK doctor. Also, they, fraudulently, continue to receive their winter fuel payments !! 

The Spanish authorities are obviously not that bothered. In this area, anyway.


----------

